# Shenzi's final form (aka no more threads about my fursonas)



## Gavrill (Oct 2, 2009)

I HAVE FOUND THE SOLUTION TO MY FURSONA PROBLEMS.

I'm a shapeshifter now. Here are my forms:

Shenzi
A female spotted hyena that wears glasses. Loves coffee and books.

Placebo
A male hyena-tiger. Laid back, loves listening to alt rock.

Misfit
A female European Hare. Loves Victorian things, is fun-loving.

Shansee
Female striped hyena. Is happy, despite a bad past. Loves techno.

Sven
Male timber rattlesnake. Is serious. Loves photography. 

Corin
Female Psychoraptor. Is a bitch. Enjoys solitude.

Clara
Female rat-fox. Enjoys eating. Is nervous.

Fidget
A male goat-Rhodesian Ridgeback mix. Jumpy and scared. Is a street dog.

Aaannnddd my newest guy:
Zuberi
Male Zubat. Is strange. Loves skulls.


----------



## Elessara (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't believe you.

There will be more... maybe not fursonas... but there will be more forms...


----------



## Reednemer (Oct 2, 2009)

fucking hell man get your life sorted out seriously, why the fuck dont you just combine everything together. some hyena tiger crow snake whatever son of a bitch that describes you.

damn, lol'd at my own post.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 2, 2009)

Elessara said:


> I don't believe you.
> 
> There will be more... maybe not fursonas... but there will be more forms...


If so I'll just add them here. :3


----------



## Seas (Oct 2, 2009)

But how does your original form look like? Is there one at all? Is that one permanent?


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 2, 2009)

HAHAHHAHA.  


Inb4 you aren't content with being a shape shifter and want to be something specific again.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 2, 2009)

Reednemer said:


> fucking hell man get your life sorted out seriously, why the fuck dont you just combine everything together. some hyena tiger crow snake whatever son of a bitch that describes you.
> 
> damn, lol'd at my own post.



Shenzi is not like those people who like to create anatomical nightmares by combining creatures. 


And you think Shenzi the shapeshifter has a lotta forms?


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 2, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> But how does your original form look like? Is there one at all? Is that one permanent?


The original form is Placebo.


Jashwa said:


> HAHAHHAHA.
> 
> 
> Inb4 you aren't content with being a shape shifter and want to be something specific again.


I think I'm pretty content with this.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 2, 2009)

lol Shansee


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 2, 2009)

Ratte said:


> lol Shansee


Eyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Ratte (Oct 2, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Eyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



I came up with the name.

I'm THAT awesome.

/threadhijack


----------



## Attaman (Oct 2, 2009)

Zuberi uses Supersonic.  It's Electronic!


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 2, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I came up with the name.
> 
> I'm THAT awesome.
> 
> /threadhijack


I came up with the relating it to Fonzi.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 3, 2009)

why do i feel the world coming to an end if Shenzi stops making fursonas?


----------



## Jelly (Oct 3, 2009)

requesting sticky
because jesus christ this list is about to increase exponentially


----------



## Aurali (Oct 3, 2009)

This will last.. a week at the most.. maybe two.


jellyhurwit said:


> requesting sticky
> because jesus christ this list is about to increase exponentially



I lol'd


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 3, 2009)

Eli said:


> This will last.. a week at the most.. maybe two.
> 
> 
> I lol'd



i think you might be giving to little credit to her, she is strong. put my money down on 2 1/2 weeks til we get another.


----------



## Azbulldog (Oct 3, 2009)

Stop taking the easy way out, this is like cheating. D:


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 3, 2009)

No machines? I am disappointed. The organics you have created are still nice, though.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 3, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> Stop taking the easy way out, this is like cheating. D:


But I like cheating!

That's why I always put in God Mode in Oblivion. :V


Kaamos said:


> No machines? I am disappointed. The organics you have created are still nice, though.


I don't really like machines, unfortunately. 

Also, nice avi. Grell ish <3


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 5, 2009)

I took two away and added one.


Man, this is so much easier than before.


----------



## Nocturne (Oct 5, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I took two away and added one.
> 
> 
> Man, this is so much easier than before.



Yea, dood.  Just go with the flow.  Be the 'sona you feeeeel


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 5, 2009)

Shenzi's Final Form.....A terror beyond even death!


----------

